# why do you like dressage?



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I know there are heaps of people on here who love dressage. Don't get me wrong, I think that dressage is great for both horse and rider and I admire people that can do dressage well. However, I personally don't really like dressage because i feel its (without sounding rude)... a little on the boring side  So you people out there that like dressage, _why_ do you like dressage? I'm not going to pay anyone out, I'm just really interested in why I don't like it but others clearly love it. Perhaps I haven't given it enough of a chance... any comments???


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

When I'm a better rider, I really want to learn how to do dressage. As one of my friends says, it's fun to do but a bit boring to watch. The reason I like it, though, is that essentially dressage is all about being a good rider. A good dressage rider has an excellent seat and legs and hands, and can give aids subtly and clearly. They are economical and aren't fussy, busy riders, and therefore are good for the horse, because they're not confusing him or treating him harshly. On the other side, the horse is responsive and relaxed, willing and engaged, listens to the rider and does what is asked when it is asked.

Basically, I feel that dressage isn't just beautiful, but it teaches people to truly ride well. And you'll never be able to excel in other disciplines without the clarity and responsiveness that is key to dressage.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was taught by every good known rider i know that in english riding a little dressage is a must, esp for jumpers. 

by doing dressage it teaches ur horse to be more supple and to listen to your aids more easily and accurately not to mention working on the collection and extension is very valuable in a jumper course.

all my horses that i have trained or restarted i have trained a little dressage, even if we never compete in dressage the basics are a must and we've always placed very high and gotten very good results from the horses.

and yes i do sometimes think dressage can be boring and so does my horse but compared to getting on and riding him just off without doing some dressage exercises he is a lot more stiff, whereas if i start with some dressage first he becomes a lot more rounder faster and listens a lot better and it actually improves is positioning over the jumps as well as mine. bc doing dressage is not just for the horse but also for the rider and i believe it helps you as a rider to loosen up and listen you your horse bettter as well, but that's just my IMO.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a firm believer that dressage can improve almost every type of riding. 
I used to be a hunter/jumper rider, and hated the thought of dressage. But I started having problems with my mare's jumping - she'd get rushy and chip fences over 3'3", so my then trainer put us on a "dressage diet" where I took 6 months off of jumping and had to do strictly dressage. Let me tell you, when we took our first fence after that 6 months, it was like night and day - we had improved so much. 
It's an amazing feeling when you just have the horse...there.. with you every stride. You feel the horse working under you effortlessly (or.. you make it look that way!  ) and doing those advanced movements? Just breathtaking.
It's as boring as watching paint dry when you're doing the beginner stuff.. but keep with it, it gets exciting soon enough!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of dressage! Don't get me wrong, I'm a hunter/jumper girl at heart and don't plan on ever joining the "black tack" club but I do dressage on every horse I ride. It makes every horse I ride more "rideable" and significantly improves strength/balance, etc. Dressage is all about balance, precision, suppleness, being soft and in tune with your horse. Like JDI said, what discipline doesn't need that? I think it's pretty incredible when you can influence where each of your horse's 4 legs are and when, how he holds his body, where his balance, is, etc! While it may not have the fast paced excitement of something like jumpers, it can be just as exciting depending on what your goals are. To me, getting a horse to take his first quality leg yield step, or learn to submit to the bit is just as satisfying as going double clear in a tricky course. (okay, _almost_ as satisfying ).


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone. I can certainly see why dressage is necessary... but when it comes to the choice of working in an arena or going for a 10km trail ride.... lol I tend to chose the latter. I'll have to set myself the goal of doing some dressage at least once a week.
Anyone else got anything to add?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

sempre_cantando said:


> thanks for the replies everyone. I can certainly see why dressage is necessary... but when it comes to the choice of working in an arena or going for a 10km trail ride.... lol I tend to chose the latter. I'll have to set myself the goal of doing some dressage at least once a week.
> Anyone else got anything to add?


I'm a perfectionist. I bought Maia with the intentions of just pleasure riding on her, and now look! I can't stand just trail riding (no offence to those who do! I WISH I could not always worry about impulsion or bend!) because of my personality, I have to have a goal and need to see where I'm at.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

its essential for any type of english riding i think, and there is always a challenge! Something that needs to be improved, a new level to be achieved, and that moment where it all 'clicks' keeps you going, so it doent get that boring


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> thanks for the replies everyone. I can certainly see why dressage is necessary... but when it comes to the choice of working in an arena or going for a 10km trail ride.... lol I tend to chose the latter. I'll have to set myself the goal of doing some dressage at least once a week.
> Anyone else got anything to add?


who said you cant do dressage on a trail ride?
with my horses i used to switch it up and go trail riding all the time and we would do dressage out on the trail and the horses would never know that we were doing work. you can work on transitions and leg yields, side passes and half passes, hauches in and shoulder ins. just be creative, this way u'll never get bored.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't do dressage & probably never will (I like jumping more)...but I enjoy watching it sometimes, it's very pretty!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

If you find dressage boring, generally it's due to the fact that you don't know what going on. Yes, it can be boring to watch, but what better feeling is there sitting on a horse and knowing that everything it's doing is due to the work you've done? horses can't talk, they dont understand us, yet throuh our bodies, we manage to get these animals, to move their bodies in ways almost un-imaginable


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i find dressage the basis for any style of riding. if you want to jump you HAVE to have the basics of dressage at the very least. 

if you are riding western you still use the foundations of dressage in regards to leg yielding etc

i do at times find flatwork very boring but its also exhilirating when your horse does a beautiful extended trot for the first time and you feel the power surging forwards underneath you. or any new move that you have been working on that has finally come together and it feels so good 

the challenge and discipline in dressage is the thing i like the most. you can ALWAYS be learning and no one will EVER know everything about riding. 

i gotta admit i much prefer jumping or something a little more 'upbeat'


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

that's true Foxy, I do a little dressage on trail rides... i think the whole trotting endless circles around the arena kinda puts me off lol Not saying that's what you guys do, but that seems to be all I do.

I ask for a trot, she collects for me and goes nicely. Then I'm like... ok she's going nicely... what now? lol I know we're not perfect but yeah... I probably need to get lessons with an instructor who knows how to give me ideas for what to work on lol Something a little more intresting that trotting circles!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe dressage is the soul for all English riding. Whether you are in the dressage ring, hack ring, jumping, trail riding, games, the list goes on, it all comes back to the fundamentals of dressage.

The grace and elegance of a high level dressage rider, the bond between horse and rider, the ability to communicate a precise movement to a huge beast is just fascinating and I love going to the high level events and just watching.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> sempre_cantando said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the replies everyone. I can certainly see why dressage is necessary... but when it comes to the choice of working in an arena or going for a 10km trail ride.... lol I tend to chose the latter. I'll have to set myself the goal of doing some dressage at least once a week.
> ...


im very much the same. im not a big trail riding person either. i actually find trail riding more boring than "doing circles"  i also cant just ride. i need to be constantly working on something new and getting better and better not just as a rider but as a team with my horses. 

i dont like my horse not being on the bit, or supple or holding my weight properly. not just because it looks pretty but i know its better on the horse to ride this way. 

oh and there is sooooooo much more to dressage than trotting circles. like you said maybe if you got some lessons and got more of an idea of a flatwork workout and some new things to work on. its more interesting when you have something to work on and to strive for


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> I was taught by every good known rider i know that in english riding a little dressage is a must, esp for jumpers.
> 
> by doing dressage it teaches ur horse to be more supple and to listen to your aids more easily and accurately not to mention working on the collection and extension is very valuable in a jumper course.
> 
> ...


I agree with this but I will also add this. Dressage is only boring for those who don't have a good understanding of horse and human anatomy and physiology. Once you develop a really good understanding of all the things involved in moving with your horse in harmony with very little aids and in fluent movements you will be surprised at the new perspective you get. You will no longer find dressage boring.
Until I started to actually understand the art of dressage, I also thought dressage to be a very dull discipline. You have to understand something in order to actually enjoy it


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

As well as the obvious benefits of helping you become a better rider... I find a good session of schooling very meditive.
My horse and I get into a lovely 'bubble' of just us, where I can relax and concentrate on one thing.
Lucy - who's exceptionally forward at times - has been known to get the whole floppy ears by the end of it.

Not saying that it's always that way - particularly once when we parted company(!)... but I would highly recommend dressage for this reason alone!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I totally agree. Dressage is an excellent basis for any type of riding. I used to be in love with hunter-jumper, and I still am ... but I've had Jubilee now for one year, and have been doing dressage with her, and its amazing. Being "in tune" with your horse is the greatest thing you will ever experience when riding. Dressage has really forced me to be a perfectionist about everything. And while this is difficult and sometimes it feels I'm going backwards instead of forwards, whenever I do see progress, it was sooo worth the effort! It takes a lot of dedication and baby steps with dressage, but I really think in the end it makes you a way better rider than what you were before.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like to add its fun to music  lol


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

yes MM! I imagine it would be! I've seen it done on TV but I'm not sure if I'd be good enough to do it or know what music to use etc Do you do it personally?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

sempre_cantando said:


> I know there are heaps of people on here who love dressage. Don't get me wrong, I think that dressage is great for both horse and rider and I admire people that can do dressage well. However, I personally don't really like dressage because i feel its (without sounding rude)... a little on the boring side  So you people out there that like dressage, _why_ do you like dressage? I'm not going to pay anyone out, I'm just really interested in why I don't like it but others clearly love it. Perhaps I haven't given it enough of a chance... any comments???


When I became interested in Dressage, i didnt relise how DIFFICULT it is to do a 'perfect' circle.. the leg position, pelvis rotation, hands in right positon, right flexion... and the list goes on. It truely is challenging disipline... and so many people over look it, as a 'boring' thing to do.. In my opinion, i would much rather have a 1h lesson with a knowledgable instructor then go trial riding.

All to there own i suppose :wink:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i always wanted to do a freestyle to Justin Timberlake's "brining sexy back" lol...you can just see the tempi's and piaffes in that song!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I have done it once at Anglesey county and came second  
I did it to 3 songs from Oliver Twist (musical)
- Consider yourself (trot)
- Food glorious food (walk)
- Oliver, Oliver! (canter)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Everyone should do dressage on a regular basis. It will tune both you and your horse up and improve your communication. It's about riding in harmony with your horse and improve your partnership regardless of your discipline. 
I personally love watching people flatting. The tests themselves are quite boring but the rest I find quite interesting.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> I ask for a trot, she collects for me and goes nicely. Then I'm like... ok she's going nicely... what now? lol !


Hmmmmmmm
Your problem is you are not thinking ahead. On a typical ride (and I am not even working the horse for a show) would be like this.

Initial walk for approx 5 min which includes bending and flexing with shoulder in to left and right and half pass left and right to ensudre he is listening to me.

Start posting trot to the right followed by 1 or 2 12 M circles, diagonal change with circle or two to the left. Walk and re-focus horse on me and initiate sit trot. During sit trot shoulder in for 6-8 steps and convert to renvers. Revert back to shoulder in and lengthen to other side of the arena, half turn and travers the other long side and convert to shoulder in push to medium trot for 6 steps and halt. Walk with half pirouette with leg yield straighten and ask for canter. After a couple circles then through diagonal with simple change through walk and initiate new canter with a few circles . Cross diagonal with flying change and another flying change through next diagonal. Along straight way 2-4 tempis on the third or forth stride followed by halt. Ask for counter canter around arena, cross diagonal and flying change to do counter canter on other leg maintaining counter canter around arena.

Now that I have him warmed up I may add piaffe, passage or work on collected trot or collected canter.

Boring...depends on what you call boring.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dressage, until you get to the "higher levels" can be very boring. Then you build up to start a piaffe or a pirouette, and all of a sudden you LOVE dressage.
I love Dressage because it's a very precise sport, and in the end it helped me with my jumping as well. I love the feeling of being one with my horse, having those invisable cues and ... okay I'll admit it, I LOVE it when I can wow some people watching my work.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Dressage is the basis of everything. thats why I like it, it allows you to go into anything.

Someone said the other day, and i totaly agree, If you don't like dressage it's because you don't understand it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lizzie_magic said:


> Dressage is the basis of everything.


 
That's my motto


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of dressage, I'm a hunter jumper. In my lessons lately, we've been mixing dressage in with our flatwork & jumping! For example, we've done a lot of leg-yields & stuff like that. It's fun!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Speaking of dressage, I'm a hunter jumper. In my lessons lately, we've been mixing dressage in with our flatwork & jumping! For example, we've done a lot of leg-yields & stuff like that. It's fun!


Dressage will help your jumping dramatically. I used to be a die-hard hunter/jumper, but started having touble with the 3'3" and bigger jumps, such as with distances and tight turns.
My coach made me take 6 months off and do strictly dressage. I was mad at first, but it got fun when I advanced and was able to do bigger and better stuff. Then when we did our first course after that hiatus, it was night and day. 
It makes me actually mad to hear coaches or riders say "oh well I'm a XX rider, so I don't need to do dressage." No, dressage will help just about any discipline. It's the basis of good riding, and I firmly believe each and every rider should have a solid basis in dressage before moving on to jumping.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo true; it has definitely been helping me. Especially when we do jump courses & the turns.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> That's my motto


 
Mine too :wink:


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't exactly do dressage, but when I've been working on leg yielding I love the feeling of getting it right - building on the quality, understanding how to correct it when he bulges out through his shoulder, getting rid of the bad habits school horses learn like taking a few good steps then zipping back to the wall. My instructors have been telling me 'it doesn't matter if you only make one step of leg yielding as long as it's a good one' and it really is rewarding to work on it like that. Even for something that simple you really have to think about how you're riding and how you communicate with the horse.


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say why I like dressage. I have always been a dressage rider at heart. I started jumping at 12 years didn't like it but, that was because I wanted something more then just flying over fences with a trainer yelling at me. I would not say that my introduction to jumping was a good one. I also had some western/trail riding. I am the kind of person that must be constantly challenged or I get board. So dressage is great for me!! If you study the basics they are very very interesting because of the effects they have on the horse and rider. Even though what is going on is more subtle then the other movements its more important then the fancy stuff!! I love dressage because it causes a rider to think about things more. If a dressage rider does not give thought to what he/she is asking the horse to do it is very obvious. On the other hand when an accomplished thoughtful and hard working dressage rider gets on a horse the differences are like night and day!! I also like it because it is such an old discipline and was used in the medieval ages. 

I must admit that I was bored by it too before I really started to learn about it. But, I think it’s really cool because it can be used for every horse, every discipline and every rider that wants to learn. I know lots of people that don't like it but, most of those people are not familiar with it or refuse to learn about it. 

Its nice to here everyone’s opinions about it!! Good luck with your jumping!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I ride dressage because it is the only english discipline that encourages the teaching of proper riding skills instead of just chucking you on a horse over a fence, up a hill or on a track. In order to succeed in dressage, despite common belief you cannot just go and buy the big fancy horse and chuck a fancy trainer on it and expect to waltz into the ring. You actually need to know how to apply the aids, how to deal with spooks, bucks and "I dont want to"s in a test, no matter how much money you've pumped into the horse.


----------

